# Bottecchia paint



## rdv (Apr 22, 2006)

New to the forum... regards to all... apologies for starting a new threa for those of you who might have discussed the subject already. (I have already seen a couple of related posts.) 

I own a Bottecchia SLX from 1988/1989, got it just before LeMond's Tour win. It came with beautiful chrome lug work but a poor paint job... black matte, no clearcoat, exposed decals. Needless to say after 17 years of use, the paint and decals look pretty shabby.

It has such a classic look, among the last of a special breed, that I want to preserve it. I looked into having it repainted a couple or years back, but got scared off by the cost (around $700-800 to do it right). Now I am thinking of it again. A couple of the national paint shops seem to have done one or more. Any good experiences with restoring a Bottecchia out there?

Attaching a photo from a couple of years back.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Joe Bell, Brian Baylis*

....are among the best. I believe the latter has some long wait times which could be a problem is that's your only bike. Both have restored and or repainted the best bikes in the world so doing your B. wouldn't be extraordinary for them. There are others as well, such as Cycleart. Good luck, beautiful bike.

BTW, if you search on theis forum under Bottecchia you'll find a photo of a white and red one that is probably one of the best looking bikes that has graced these pages....


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Or right now in the Bikes, Frames, Forks forum, under Show Us Your Italian. JaeP has a frame, and Duke249 has two (yes they are different) complete bikes.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Bottecchia decal info*

I have a similar Bottecchia in red and white. I'm curious to know if your "Bottecchia" decals are press-on vinyl letters, because mine are. Someone else on this board said that this was quite common but most of the Bottecchia's I've seen have cursive letters under a clearcoat. Anyway. . . .

Joe Bell is the best, and a nice guy to boot. (I'm a little prejudiced since he painted three of my bikes. Even his most inexpensive one-color paint jobs are spectacular). To restore your paint scheme to better than new is indeed pricey but you'll love the results. After you get it back you just might want to hang it on a wall and put a frame around it. Once again, Joe Bell is the best.

Here's a pic


----------



## rdv (Apr 22, 2006)

JoeP:
The "bottecchia" decals on mine are exposed press-on, the same as yours. There is no clear coat at all, and the black on the top and downtube has a matte finish. The decals have not stood up well. 

As you mention, I have seen others that are better finished, with protected decals. I think ours were a passing exception that did not work out well. On the upside, I figured that I got a price break way back then that put a great bike within my reach in the first place.

If, or rather, when I get it refinished, I'll make some changes. At first I thought of going with entirely different colors of my choice. Lately I've been more inclined to stick to traditional B colors, but will likely opt for the red/white rather than black/white, and for cursive decals rather than block letters.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got an '89 Bottecchia that I will probably get refinished in the near future. For me JaeP's Bottechia is THE perfect Bottecchia color combo including the block letters. I love that look. My 1989 Tour De France video shows the ADR team riders riding that color scheme with block letters. Also, I have a lot of other videos that show Bottecchia's ridden by other teams and they all have the block letters.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*i prefer*

i like the look of the older Bottecchia road bikes than the look of the current bikes

but i guess to be fair, i prefer the look for older bikes in general to newer bikes


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

collectorvelo said:


> i like the look of the older Bottecchia road bikes than the look of the current bikes
> 
> but i guess to be fair, i prefer the look for older bikes in general to newer bikes


almost everyhing old looks better doesn't it? even women.. what about cars? sixties aston martins, mini coopers, jags, mercs, bmws.. fountain pens, rolex, mido, patek phillippe, marlon brando, gina lollobrigida, the flattiron building..


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

colker1 said:


> gina lollobrigida


I agree. Bikes aren't the only beautiful thing to come out of Italy


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

now.. please post a monica vitti pic.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

colker1 said:


> now.. please post a monica vitti pic.


You have great taste in woman my friend......


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

That is beautiful. Do you know what he did? Eg,

strip (how?)
fill damage if any?
Base coats?
etc?

I ask as I live in New Zealand and will be doing my own restoration projects on two bikes, and sending to the US for painting just isnt an option at all.

Thanks.

-Chris

PS plus I want to learn and get better at painting bikes


----------



## jsnk1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Bottecchia Sprint BZ 563 on ebay*

I don't know much about road bikes. Are these bikes legit? Are they the same company that makes the Bottecchia's I have read about on this forum (maybe the entry level model)? They are on ebay right now for cheap:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190007678981&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:2


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

They are being sold by an outfit in Texas, and can only be sold in the USA. I don't know for sure, but it sure seems like BikesDirect is involved somehow. I think they have as much relationship to the Bottecchias in this thread as the Motobecanes that BD sells have to the bikes from the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

The classic Bottecchias were made in Italy by Carnielli. I believe they also built the first Lemond bike. They are not around any more.


----------



## jsnk1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok-thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dannymondo (May 7, 2009)

*Bottecchia frame , what age is yours*

Hi ,
Just wonderin what age your Bottecchia is , mine has the similar lugging and gear connections as yours. I was told by original seller that it dates from 1960/1970s.
Frame number is SL 2172 53 .
My decals are from a later date I reckon.
See attached pic.

Any help appreciated.

Cheers

D

image link :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3518416188/


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

merckxman said:


> ....are among the best. I believe the latter has some long wait times which could be a problem is that's your only bike. Both have restored and or repainted the best bikes in the world so doing your B. wouldn't be extraordinary for them. There are others as well, such as Cycleart. Good luck, beautiful bike.
> 
> BTW, if you search on theis forum under Bottecchia you'll find a photo of a white and red one that is probably one of the best looking bikes that has graced these pages....


Speaking of reviving an old thread....

Here is my 1989 Bottecchia SLX. I've had her since she was new. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Couldn't you have made a new post????


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

JaeP said:


> I have a similar Bottecchia in red and white. I'm curious to know if your "Bottecchia" decals are press-on vinyl letters, because mine are. Someone else on this board said that this was quite common but most of the Bottecchia's I've seen have cursive letters under a clearcoat. Anyway. . . .
> 
> Joe Bell is the best, and a nice guy to boot. (I'm a little prejudiced since he painted three of my bikes. Even his most inexpensive one-color paint jobs are spectacular). To restore your paint scheme to better than new is indeed pricey but you'll love the results. After you get it back you just might want to hang it on a wall and put a frame around it. Once again, Joe Bell is the best.
> 
> Here's a pic


Holy crap, that is one good looking frame:blush2:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Peanya said:


> Couldn't you have made a new post????


I thought it was appropriate to the subject at hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Those are some really nice looking bikes.... This is one case where I don't mind the thread dredge.


----------



## novaluddite (Jan 13, 2012)

I just found a circa 1989/1990 Bottecchia road bike...very similar to the Bottecchia SLX that starts off this string. 


Someone was cleaning out their garage and guess they were done with biking... Difference in that it has all dark green paint job and brake lever shifters. How can I figure out its year of manufacture? Best bike find ever? -- (it was all dusty, needed a tuneup, seat is kind of trashed...but all said -- in pretty good condition considering it must have been in someone's garage for years unridden). All Campagnolo components...Some type of serial number on bottom bracket: BREV. 228298-84

Any thoughts on value -- want to sell to trade in for a new bike for my daughter....

Thx!


----------



## DD54 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Im restoring my Bottechia SLX circa 1990 too*

Im restoring my old road racing bike a 1990 red and white Bottechia just like yours and Ive got all the bits in great condition, question, when I got mine it was one year old and the previous owner had reprayed all over the chrome (unbelieveable!!) were they all painted and chromed in the same way as it all might be underneath? 
Cheers DD


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

DD54 said:


> Im restoring my old road racing bike a 1990 red and white Bottechia just like yours and Ive got all the bits in great condition, question, when I got mine it was one year old and the previous owner had reprayed all over the chrome (unbelieveable!!) were they all painted and chromed in the same way as it all might be underneath?
> Cheers DD


Do you know what tubing yours has? Columbus SLX? Columbus TSX? (I know, hard to tell). 

Most came with chromed forks and chromed (or partially chromed) seat stays and chain stays.

If you send me your e-mail address (via OM) I can send you pictures from the 1989 and 1990 Bottecchia catalog. That may help you.

Good luck....


----------



## DD54 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re - mines on its way*

I thought so with the chrome, its columbus SLX definitely, the info you mentioned would be great darren dunn 54 @ gmail .com no spaces


----------

